# Best way to stop the Black Streaks



## biggirafe (Feb 14, 2010)

Having spent the morning cleaning the black streaks off of the van I was wondering what brilliant tips people have for keeping them at bay 

I have used Tescos kitchen cleaner with a green scourer to get them off and can tell you it works brill. 

Before you all post your 'its salty' 'its got bleach' etc posts, Its a fibre glass shell so scratches and paint damage are not an issue and so long as you wash the stuff off thouroughly its fine to do once or twice a year. My dad has used this stuff for 25+ years on the decks of his sailing boats without any long term damage occuring.

What I want to know is now that its clean whats the best way to stop em coming back or sealing it so that they will just wash off with my normal van cleaner or is this a fruitless dream


----------



## Jacques le foot (Feb 14, 2010)

If you put a length of the rubber 'drip strip' as sold by Fiamma, along the length of the van, and so channel the water off the roof like a guttering does, you won't get the streaks in the first place.
  It does work, but not cheap.
Jackie


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi,

Do you mean the mini gutter like this?
Fiamma Rain Drip Stop 3m mini gutter 03922A01- - Johns Cross Motorhome and Camping Equipment

Peter


----------



## Jacques le foot (Feb 14, 2010)

Yup John, Thats the stuff.

  What lengths do you sell it in?

Jackie
 Whoops, sorry!! I see now its Peter

Oh gosh, I must be blind as well as daft..I see it says 3m lengths


----------



## fairways18 (Feb 14, 2010)

I use this stuff...

CorrosionX: Rejex 16 oz, RejeX, Rejex_16oz

Not cheap but does the job, it wont stop the black streaks.. but they just wipe off with a normal wash.....

To use.. wash the van and dry, apply the cream with a sponge applicator, leave for about 45 mins, then buff up, best apply 2 coats for the first time, then reseal about every 6 to 8 months.


Happy polishing.


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 14, 2010)

fairways18 said:


> I use this stuff...
> 
> CorrosionX: Rejex 16 oz, RejeX, Rejex_16oz
> 
> ...



Your not wrong about the price but it looks like good stuff, thanks 

Any others (slightly cheaper he hopes )


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 14, 2010)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you mean the mini gutter like this?
> Fiamma Rain Drip Stop 3m mini gutter 03922A01- - Johns Cross Motorhome and Camping Equipment
> ...



If it was a newer van I would certainly consider this, thanks


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 14, 2010)

I find cleaning it with Fenwicks motorhome cleaner works fine, black streaks are easy to remove. As for keeping them at bay  not sure tried different types of polish etc. but these only last a limited amount of time. Fitting a drip rail would possibly prevent the streaks or maybe just move them to one place.


----------



## runnach (Feb 14, 2010)

Kontiki said:


> I find cleaning it with Fenwicks motorhome cleaner works fine, black streaks are easy to remove. As for keeping them at bay  not sure tried different types of polish etc. but these only last a limited amount of time. Fitting a drip rail would possibly prevent the streaks or maybe just move them to one place.



Yup I think black streaks are an intrinsic part of the experience.

I agree Fenwicks black streak remover and then a polish is best bet...I use Autoglym.

Channa


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 14, 2010)

channa said:


> I use Autoglym.
> 
> Channa


Any good with fibreglass ?


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Feb 14, 2010)

i looked at my van afrer 2weeks and i thought someone sprayed it black 
no joke . last time they were gray now they are thick and black.

dunk


----------



## zeezee16 (Feb 15, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Having spent the morning cleaning the black streaks off of the van I was wondering what brilliant tips people have for keeping them at bay
> 
> I have used Tescos kitchen cleaner with a green scourer to get them off and can tell you it works brill.
> 
> ...


Angle grinder & 40 grit, it worked ok on AJ's
ZZ


----------



## bigboack (Feb 15, 2010)

MER car polish, used in small circular movements, works a treat. Its in a Blue bottle from halfords,


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 15, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Any good with fibreglass ?







Autoglym is the best.My kitcars which were fibreglass were polished with this stuff very good and most kit owners would also agree with me.
I foung Meir a bit abrassive on the bodywork though although it smells good enough to drink.


----------



## runnach (Feb 15, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Any good with fibreglass ?



Hi Mark,

Sorry missed your question, but I concur with Cooly.

Lotus for a long time, Ferrari endorsed autoglym, a lot of whose bodies have been fibre glass carbon composites, so I see no problem.

Their glass cleaner is good too. GENTLE rubbing of the windscreen with a little wire wool, then clean with the window polish....fantastic results.

When I was with Fiat, and Jaguar Autoglym was always the preferred supplier when preparing for shows if that says anything

Channa


----------



## t&s (Feb 15, 2010)

the more you polish your van the more the black streaks adhere to the white polished surface 
polish seems to atract small particles 
i find original brasso removes the best it is also the best and cheapest way to remove scratches and dull acrilic windows it also works on acrilic glasses


----------



## bigboack (Feb 15, 2010)

t&s said:


> the more you polish your van the more the black streaks adhere to the white polished surface
> polish seems to atract small particles
> i find original brasso removes the best it is also the best and cheapest way to remove scratches and dull acrilic windows it also works on acrilic glasses



BRASSO you say i will try that on me acryllic windows,


----------



## runnach (Feb 15, 2010)

bigboack said:


> BRASSO you say i will try that on me acryllic windows,



I have an acrylic challenge at the moment with windows after a couple of nights on a mates drive and his shrubbery marking the windows.

I is all ears 

Channa


----------



## markdebby (Feb 15, 2010)

The stuff called "Muck Off" is brilliant. It is for motorbikes. You just spray on wet surface leave five minutes and it just wipes off.


----------



## ajs (Feb 15, 2010)

markdebby said:


> The stuff called "Muck Off" is brilliant. It is for motorbikes. You just spray on wet surface leave five minutes and it just wipes off.




* OI.. longneck*... the above works... i use it too  

 only other solution is to paint yer van black...

 regards 
aj


----------



## t&s (Feb 17, 2010)

ajs said:


> * OI.. longneck*... the above works... i use it too
> 
> only other solution is to paint yer van black...
> 
> ...



ah yes what a wonderfull idea


----------



## Milfy (Feb 20, 2010)

markdebby said:


> The stuff called "Muck Off" is brilliant. It is for motorbikes. You just spray on wet surface leave five minutes and it just wipes off.



use the same on mine and me dirt bikes


----------



## BedfordMJ (Feb 20, 2010)

ajs said:


> * OI.. longneck*... the above works... i use it too
> 
> only other solution is to paint yer van black...
> 
> ...



Do you have any tips for removal of white streaks on the black painted parts of my truck?


----------



## fergiebabe (Feb 20, 2010)

I find using Autoglym engine degreaser removes the difficult streaks no bother, as to preventing them, that another story that I have been looking to solve for ages.


----------



## jezport (Feb 20, 2010)

I do motorhome detailing and valeting, I can tell you that car polish especially Autoglym attracts the dirt that creates black streaks. The best way to stop them is to clean the roof and all jointing strips thoroughly. Then if you have the energy clay the whole vehicle. This gives the dirt less to grip onto and reduces black streaks massively.

To remove them use Autoglym motorhome cleaner or a claybar.


----------



## runnach (Feb 20, 2010)

jezport said:


> I do motorhome detailing and valeting, I can tell you that car polish especially Autoglym attracts the dirt that creates black streaks. The best way to stop them is to clean the roof and all jointing strips thoroughly. Then if you have the energy clay the whole vehicle. This gives the dirt less to grip onto and reduces black streaks massively.
> 
> To remove them use Autoglym motorhome cleaner or a claybar.



Interesting comments Jezport, A lot of people probably dont have a clue re this detailing business, and what claybars are etc....It seems like a sport to some folk 

Have a look at the linky, suppliers of top range cleaning products.

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk 

Channa

( btw click the competition page you may find some interesting work)


----------



## cipro (Feb 20, 2010)

then once you have clayed your van bake it in the oven for 45 mins and it will be ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and what for ,,,,,,,,,,,I don't now 

Only joking  explain CLAY your van ???????????????????????????????


----------



## jezport (Feb 20, 2010)

A claybar is made from a fine smooth clay. There are different grades available, the finest is suitable for general use by someone who has not used it before, The corser grades are only to be used if you know what you are doing as they can scar paintwork if used incorectly. Some clays need a special lubricant others can be lubricated with water and car shampoo.

To use the clay you neet to warm a good lump up to hand temperature you do this by warming with the hands and in warm lubricant. You then simply wet the paintwork with lube and gently glide it over the area. If you look ath the surface of the clay you will see all the contaminants that you have removed from the paint/Grp surface stuck into the clay. You then fold the dirty area away revealing a new surface and continue.

The clay slices off any stuck on surface contaminants leaving the surface glass like clean.

It is also great on windscreens and makes the wipers run smoothly.

I would recommend Bilt Hamber soft clay for first time users as it wont damage anything and can be lubricated with water.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Feb 20, 2010)

BedfordMJ said:


> Do you have any tips for removal of white streaks on the black painted parts of my truck?



 Yep!  Keep your hands offf the weeee man!


  Prevention is better than the cure, so they say!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 23, 2010)

i used to have the black lines on my van but i have found out if you keep the van roof clean then you dont seem to get them


----------

